# boxed newells



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

this is what i get to do when i open my mouth.

im building a house for some people and they have a open staircase.
the wife picked out a newell post that she liked out of a staircase magazine only to find out it would take six weeks to get them made out of cherry and i wont tell you the price they wanted to do it.

so good ol' stick your foot in your mouth me say "heck i could make them" and guess what im doing today and the next few.

pictures show the starting pile and the pieces and the first one i made to see if they liked it.

my first style and rail project after owning a set of bits for about 18 yrs and was too scared to try them. ive got a black and blue butt after trying and seeing how easy they are to use.

well better go make some more dust and i have to design a cap for the newells. i have to make 7 in all.

thanks for looking

kendall


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Well good on you for helping a friend out; that's a good looking newel post you got there.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job and your uncousious mind knew you could do it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good looking rail & stile project Kendall. Only 6 more to go.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a job you can handle, well done.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

*making progress*

im making al ittle progress on the boxed newells.

kj wanted a closeup of the joints.

i mitred the corners and used stile and rail for the panel assemblys.

i guess you could say i made 28 doors to get enough to make 7 newells.

will post some pic after theyre stained

thanks for looking

kendall


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice Kendall !


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice job. They will get easier the more you make.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks great. I am sure you are an expert with the new bits now!!!!


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm new to the art of finer woodworking and routering, and am attempting to make an attractive staircase to add to other remodels going on. The wife has Shaker style kitchen cabinets. I like the simple clean lines, and the cabinets are visible from the living room and staircase, so I'm carrying the theme into the staircase.
The post would look very similar to the one pictured on this forum and slip over a rough post that is bolted to the joists. Is this how I'd go about building such a box post? (S&R, just like a cabinet door), or are there other methods just as solid? If this is the way, what bits do I need? And lastly, on a post to post balluster design, what are typical dimensions regarding a newell post that look good? Ie. how high above the handrail should the cap terminate? How proud should the panels be? Any other wisdom?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

mtnmaniac said:


> I'm new to the art of finer woodworking and routering, and am attempting to make an attractive staircase to add to other remodels going on. The wife has Shaker style kitchen cabinets. I like the simple clean lines, and the cabinets are visible from the living room and staircase, so I'm carrying the theme into the staircase.
> The post would look very similar to the one pictured on this forum and slip over a rough post that is bolted to the joists. Is this how I'd go about building such a box post? (S&R, just like a cabinet door), or are there other methods just as solid? If this is the way, what bits do I need? And lastly, on a post to post balluster design, what are typical dimensions regarding a newell post that look good? Ie. how high above the handrail should the cap terminate? How proud should the panels be? Any other wisdom?


I would like to see mortis and tenon joints used. For added strength, a dowel pin could be used. It would look GREAT and provide ALL the strenght one would need. I would argue, stronger than any other fastening system (worth exposing).

Code should pretty much determine the rest of the answers to your questions for minimum heights.

Several different approaches to this joinery, depending on what tools you have and what you are willing to invest. Simple drilling with finish up work using a chisel to dedicated mortisers.

Panel depth is a personal preference. I like mine to be back cut to make the panel flush with the face and the back but this is just a personal preference.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks great Kendal. For clamping have you tried large rubber bands? or straps for a mitre frame? It may be a little easier and save you some time?


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

nice newl, i bet you can make around 300$ per newl. good luck, im just wondering what you newl cap will look like, and on the baluster. are you goin with square type or? what de they have in mind, just wondering =]


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice!! I just got a set of bits to make rail & stile glass doors. I've never done it before, so I have some anxiety about proceeding. If nothing else, this project gave you a reason to buy some additional clamps!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Talking about clamps you can't have to many but here's easy way to clamp up items,it's just some hose  and one of the best clamps I have found for that type of job,,,see below.

Merle Band Clamp with Self Adjusting Jaws
========





dezzrtrider said:


> Nice!! I just got a set of bits to make rail & stile glass doors. I've never done it before, so I have some anxiety about proceeding. If nothing else, this project gave you a reason to buy some additional clamps!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Surgical tubing works well too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

That is surgical tubing, in the picture I posted, 1/8" to 3/8"..also works great for slingshots 

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...snum=4&sqi=2&ved=0CE4QsAQwAw&biw=1129&bih=601
=========



TRN_Diesel said:


> Surgical tubing works well too.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments on the newels. This turned out to be a lot bigger job that i had invisioned when i started. I have been away from the forums as i had to move to a different place and have been busy trying to get organized again.

I will try to get some final pictures posted in the next couple of day to you can see the end results.

The homeowners approved and have had alot of good comments .

Kendall


----------

